# Downhillen/Freeriden im Badner-Land



## shoq (6. Juni 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab erst vor kurzem angefangen zu freeriden und zu downhillen. Da in meinem Freundeskreis ledeglich nur ein Kollege auch lieber den Berg runterhagelt als hochfährt, wollte ich mal wissen wie weit der Sport in Baden - genauer gesagt Nähe Offenburg vertreten ist. 

Was ich damit bezwecken möchte sind eventuelle Fahrgemeinschaften nach Bad Wildbad oder ähnliches Parks/Hometrails.

Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, ob es überhaupt noch wen in Offenburg gibt, der den Sport ausübt .

So long, 

Chris


----------



## kobthrilar81 (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo

komme zwar nicht direkt aus OG aber achern ist ja fast um die ecke! Wir sind öfters im Black Forest unterweg und auf der suche nach netten leuten zum heizen und abhängen. 

mfg
Ole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch199 (25. Juli 2009)

ich bin auch aus achern


----------



## xGamx (28. Juli 2009)

@kobthrilar81   seit ihr ab und zu zufälligerweise am Bienebuckel in Oberachern unterwegs bzw kommt in der nähe des Schützenhauses in SBW raus ?


----------



## kobthrilar81 (28. Juli 2009)

ja dort kommen wir ab und an mal raus !!! gruß aus sasbach


----------



## Goldfisch199 (28. Juli 2009)

xGamx schrieb:


> @kobthrilar81   seit ihr ab und zu zufälligerweise am Bienebuckel in Oberachern unterwegs bzw kommt in der nähe des Schützenhauses in SBW raus ?



ja da fahr ich auch öfters


----------



## xGamx (28. Juli 2009)

Hey,
also dann hab ich euch schonma im wald rumbrettern sehen, zumindest das einer von drei ein SX hatte konnt ich erkennen 
Ich wohn in der nähe und bin dort selbst ab und zu unterwegs nur meist mit dem hardtail.
Könnten ja mal ne runde shredern, Hornisgrinde runter oder sowas in der art. 

Bei den oben geschriebenen fahrgemeinschaften/parkbesuchen wär ich natürlich auch ma dabei


----------



## kobthrilar81 (28. Juli 2009)

juhu es werden immer mehr hier in der gegend würde mich freuen wenn wir mal etwas zusammen starten könnten 
gr


----------



## xGamx (29. Juli 2009)

bin jetzt erst ma übers Wochenende unterwegs, aber nächste woche könnt man dann ja mal was in angriff nehmen 
gruß


----------



## xGamx (5. August 2009)

moin moin,

sooo, wann startet die ausfahrt ??? und wer is alles dabei ?
gruß


----------



## Goldfisch199 (5. August 2009)

wenn ich auch ein richtig schönes bike hab , kann ich mitfahren.
zur zeit shredder ich halt nur mit nem hardtail.
da geht nicht alzuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobthrilar81 (5. August 2009)

Am Samstag vom H- Turm nach unten !!!! Muss schauen was die kollegen tun und machen wollen 
gr ole


----------



## Goldfisch199 (5. August 2009)

ist die strecke vom turm oben hart ?
härter als des am bienenbuckel ?


----------



## xGamx (7. August 2009)

kommt natürlich auf den trail an aber generell würd ich ma "ja" sagen. 

schon was rausgefunden, wanns genau losgehn soll ?? 
gruß


----------



## kobthrilar81 (7. August 2009)

heute abend kann ich dir mehr sagen wir fahren warscheinlich um 11.29 uhr in achern mit dem zug los.


----------



## Schwarzwaldmari (8. November 2009)

Hier mein H-Turm Video. Können ja mal ne Runde Starten.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM1FYzarg0"]YouTube- Freeride Offenburg[/ame]


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. November 2009)

im Renchtal gibts auch 2-3 nette sachen. müssen halt mal ne gemeinsame tour planen.

für fahrgemeinschaften nach lac blanc, an den kandel, in die vogesen oder sonst wohin wo's rockt bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira01 (17. November 2009)

ja hey moin ich komm aus Zell am Harmersbach ich bin auch schon am Hohen Horn gewesen ist nen echt schicker Trail aber doch noch ausbaufähig . In Zell beim Brandenkopf hat man auch nen paar schöne Trails . Wenn ich mal zeit habe würde ich mich gern euch anschließen in diesem sinne Ride On


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (17. November 2009)

ich würd auch mal am wochenende nach zell kommen wenn du dich als guide zu verfügung stellst. bin immer an neuen sachen intressiert


----------



## Akira01 (17. November 2009)

aber dieses jahr wird das nix mehr bin bis anfang dezember im urlaub und mein bike brauch unbedingt nen service für die gabel aber nächstes jahr kann mann das aber in angriff nehmen man brauch allerdings nen shuttle service ich pack das nich auf über 900 m hoch zu strampeln aber wir bleiben in kontakt .


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. November 2009)

ok, so machen wir's. viel spaß im urlaub


----------



## Schwarzwaldmari (18. November 2009)

Ich würd dann auch mit kommen.


----------



## Akira01 (19. November 2009)

Schwarzwaldmari schrieb:


> Ich würd dann auch mit kommen.



je mehr es sind um so lustiger kann es werden ich kenn noch nen paar wenn die zeit haben sind sie bestimmt auch dabei . in diesem sinne


 Ride with no Brakes


----------



## Black_Label (22. November 2009)

Akira01 schrieb:


> ja hey moin ich komm aus Zell am Harmersbach ich bin auch schon am Hohen Horn gewesen ist nen echt schicker Trail aber doch noch ausbaufähig . In Zell beim Brandenkopf hat man auch nen paar schöne Trails . Wenn ich mal zeit habe würde ich mich gern euch anschließen in diesem sinne Ride On



Hi ho bin aus Biberach...bin aber noch auf bike suche..


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. November 2009)

was willst du / kannst du denn ausgeben für dein rad?


----------



## speedygonzales (22. November 2009)

schwarzwaldmari schrieb:


> hier mein h-turm video.



wtf?


----------



## Saci (22. November 2009)

Brusel halt.. ausland  ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. November 2009)

da würd ich mir mal gedanken machen ...


----------



## speedygonzales (22. November 2009)

Saci schrieb:


> Brusel halt.. ausland  ^^



nöö eigentlich Naidörfer.. aber kein einheimischer gell! ausserdem in "meinem Land" interessiert sich niemand für Urheberrechte  also schon merkwürdig das ganze..


----------



## Black_Label (23. November 2009)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> was willst du / kannst du denn ausgeben für dein rad?



...kommt aufm Verkäufer an wie weit er Vertraut..


----------



## Akira01 (27. November 2009)

ja hey ich hab nen kumpel in NÃ¼rnberg der verkauft nen Bergamont Big Air 6,7 fÃ¼r 900â¬
wenn du interesse hast sag mir bescheid dann tu ich gern vermitteln 

 da der link 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/227649/cat/42



Black_Label schrieb:


> ...kommt aufm VerkÃ¤ufer an wie weit er Vertraut..


----------



## Black_Label (8. Dezember 2009)

Ha wollte eins holen Geld von meiner Mum Leihen sie sacht nö! (Wat is los ???) gestern DHL  Benachrichtigung heute holen so da stehts inner Küche! 

dazu IXS Battle Evo und n pärchen Rocker


----------



## kaot (9. Dezember 2009)

hi, 
bin auch aus dem offenburger raum, bzw kehl.
wäre auch mit dabei, wenns zu einen ausritt kommt!

war schonmal jemand in wolfacher bike park? wäre ja auch grad ums eck...


----------



## Akira01 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hey schönes Bike dann viel spaß damit next year können ma dann radeln gehen .







Black_Label schrieb:


> Ha wollte eins holen Geld von meiner Mum Leihen sie sacht nö! (Wat is los ???) gestern DHL Benachrichtigung heute holen so da stehts inner Küche!
> 
> dazu IXS Battle Evo und n pärchen Rocker


----------



## Akira01 (11. Dezember 2009)

naja Wolfach ist halt 4 Cross mit DH bike nen bissl bescheiden ansonsten schöne Strecke . Es lohntn sich schon mal hinzufahren 







kaot schrieb:


> hi,
> bin auch aus dem offenburger raum, bzw kehl.
> wäre auch mit dabei, wenns zu einen ausritt kommt!
> 
> war schonmal jemand in wolfacher bike park? wäre ja auch grad ums eck...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (11. Dezember 2009)

in wolfach gibts wohl auch einen speziellen trail,muss aber hoch pedaliert werden und ich denke mal das DH-bike wird auch etwas unterfordert sein.

es muss in der Ecke aber noch einiges anderes an Wanderwegen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira01 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hoch pedalieren ist immer schlecht . und wanderwege sind gefährlich wenn du heizen willst und dann nen fussgänger kommt ist das doof .aber man muß ja nicht übertreiben







MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> in wolfach gibts wohl auch einen speziellen trail,muss aber hoch pedaliert werden und ich denke mal das DH-bike wird auch etwas unterfordert sein.
> 
> es muss in der Ecke aber noch einiges anderes an Wanderwegen geben.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (11. Dezember 2009)

Akira01 schrieb:


> Hoch pedalieren ist immer schlecht ....



würd ich jetzt so nicht sagen, kein downhill ohne uphill 

radsport ist eben kein spass, noch nie gewesen


----------



## Black_Label (15. Dezember 2009)

Offenburg/Ortenberg...Hohes Horn. Da nennt sich n Trail "Suck My Beat" war ich am Freitag nicht schlecht ..schmal is er sehr!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (16. Dezember 2009)

jo, ist net schlecht. gibt aber noch einiges mehr und bessere sachen dort 

nachdem ich gestern die neue Gabel ins patriot66 eingebaut hab bin ich jetzt auch wieder voll gefedert am start :-D


----------



## Black_Label (19. Dezember 2009)

Na dann solltest dich als Guide zur verfügung stellen!
Ich fänd es auch geil was zu suchen und etwas dran zu basteln (so mit schaufel und bissle Holz


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. Dezember 2009)

Black_Label schrieb:


> Na dann solltest dich als Guide zur verfügung stellen!
> Ich fänd es auch geil was zu suchen



OK, wie wäre es morgen?




Black_Label schrieb:


> und etwas dran zu basteln (so mit schaufel und bissle Holz



das ist glaub ich keine gute idee. das meiste sind Wanderwege, da sollte man nix dran bauen. gibt nur ärger und führt zu trailsperrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (19. Dezember 2009)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> OK, wie wäre es morgen?



Da liegt Schnee


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. Dezember 2009)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Da liegt Schnee



eben 
http://mqt.mq.funpic.de/19dez09/


----------



## Black_Label (21. Dezember 2009)

joa hab n bissle stress Arbeit Spätschichten ( Parkhäuser Offenburg ) is halt schlecht über X-mas aber next year gern..


----------



## Kanasta (21. Dezember 2009)

"Suck my beat"
hör ich zum ersten mal, aber du meinst wohl den südhang richtung ortenberger schloss

 ... hm obwohl ich hier aus Fessenbach bin , also direkt hohes horn


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (21. Dezember 2009)

Traileinstieg ca. 50 hm unterhalb vom hohen horn aussichtsturm, am brunnen. Da hat irgend jemand auf ein Schild "Suck my beat" drauf geschrieben. Kommt direkt unten in Fessenbach am Spielplatz raus.


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (6. Januar 2010)

Moin Leutz,

bin auf der Suche nach paar Strecken für dieses Jahr.
Komme aus Offenburg ... evtl. hat jemand was geplant ?
Bin für alles offen ..!! 

Bikes: 
- Ghost AMR 5700 (z.Z. in Wartung)
- Scott Gambler DH 20 2010 (kommt nächste Woche)

Würd mich freuen, wenn sich wer/welche finden lassen 

Gruß


----------



## Kanasta (6. Januar 2010)

Hi

ich komm hier direkt aus Fessenbach, von daher ist eben der Trail am Hohen Horn interessant, also der alte Wanderweg nach Ortenberg

Waldwege da oben sind im Sommer kritisch da immer recht viel an Besuchern los ist.


Weiter oben hat ja wer was von Suck my Beat geschrieben, was Stück unterhalb ist, den kannst aber völlig vergessen wenn du heizen willst da das ein Wanderweg ist.....


Sonst Richtung Obekirch halt noch


----------



## kaot (6. Januar 2010)

jetzt hats bei uns ja auch endlich angefangen wieder zu schneien.

vielleicht komm ich morgen mal zu einem schneeritt, jemand lust?
komme aus der nähe von offenburg.

grüße


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (6. Januar 2010)

Kanasta schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich komm hier direkt aus Fessenbach, von daher ist eben der Trail am Hohen Horn interessant, also der alte Wanderweg nach Ortenberg
> 
> ...



mhhh... das mit dem Hohen Horn, muss eh gefahren werden. 
Ansonsten lass ich mich gern durch neue Wege leiten ....

@kaot

Man, da schieb ich grad den Rolladen hoch und sehe, es schneit schon wieder 
Hoffen wa auf schnelle + Celsius Temperatur, damit der Mist nicht lange ansetzt.

Wäre gern dabei, bloss mein Ghost hab ich in Einzelteile und das Scott ist leider noch nicht da .... !


----------



## Eike. (6. Januar 2010)

Seit doch froh, dass es kalt ist. Bei Plusgraden hat man im Winter nur Matsch, so ist alles schön gefroren und griffig. Und wirklich viel Schnee hat es außer in den Höhenlagen doch sowieso nur an einer handvoll Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (6. Januar 2010)

Kanasta schrieb:


> ....Sonst Richtung Obekirch halt noch



jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht! 

Richtig gute Trails Richtung Oberkirch? Ich dachte eigentlich ich kenn inzwischen fast alles rund um Oberkirch. Ich fahr deshalb ans Hohe Horn weils da rockt.

Diese Woche muss ich leider ein bisschen langsam tun da es mich letzten Samstag wegen so einem blöden Köter auf der Straße zerlegt hat. Schulter war kurz vor der Operation. 

Sonst bin ich gerne zu einer Schneetour am Start. Muss da eike vollkommen recht geben, hat grad gripp zur hölle


----------



## Kanasta (6. Januar 2010)

hab ich gut gesagt

dann wars ein versehen

waldwege da find ich net schlecht


----------



## kaot (7. Januar 2010)

versuch gleich mein bike in den kleinen fiesta zu stopfen 
vielleicht sieht man sich ja heute irgendwo in dem eck. 
hab ein monster trikot an und ein schwarzes spezi pitch unter mir.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (7. Januar 2010)

schade, wär gerne dabei. aber meine schulter macht das noch nicht wieder mit 

wünsch Dir viel Spaß im Schnee


----------



## kaot (7. Januar 2010)

uphill ist ein arschlo**** 
ich hab ne kondition wie ein toter fisch...

spass hats gemacht, aber nicht sehr lang. 
mir ist nach 4/5 kilometer der zug vom umwerfer gerissen. 
der ist in der mitte hängen geblieben, was berg hoch sehr toll war. 
nach den ersten metern wo es runter ging, ist beim ersten bunnyhop das scheiz teil aufs untere gesprungen und nichts ging mehr 
dann hieß es halt rollen lassen wo es ging und schön gemütlich zum auto radeln...



 

 



jetzt erstmal zum dealer & material holen, will morgen wieder los


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (7. Januar 2010)

kaot schrieb:


> uphill ist ein arschlo****
> ich hab ne kondition wie ein toter fisch...
> 
> *spass hats gemacht, aber nicht sehr lang.
> ...



War schon die Kamera voll, oder warum hast davon kein Foto


----------



## kaot (7. Januar 2010)

handy. 
war noch genug platz, aber kein bock mehr gehabt.

wollte morgen nochmal hoch, aber nun zicken auch noch beide avids rum. 
ein schöner tag...


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (7. Januar 2010)

kaot schrieb:


> handy.
> war noch genug platz, aber kein bock mehr gehabt.
> 
> wollte morgen nochmal hoch, aber nun zicken auch noch beide avids rum.
> ein schöner tag...



In welcher hinsicht ?
Haben sie vom Transport schaden genommen ?

Vorallem, wo warst du genau fahren ?
Der Hintergrund sieht beim 3ten bild interessant aus !


----------



## kaot (7. Januar 2010)

nein, die vordere hat von anfang an geräusche von sich gegeben, was da immer schlimmer wurde, gerade in den schnelle passagen.
bei der hinteren hängen nun beide kolben und fahren nicht mehr ein. 
um den zug ordentlich einziehen zu können hab ich das hinterrad rausgemacht, welches schon kaum raus wollte, weil beide backen so fest waren. kommen sie morgen halt raus und gleich zur post. sind ja noch keinen monat alt...

durbach, rammersweier richtung brandeck hoch.
dahinten geht auch die rennstrecke entlang.
abseits der wanderwege sind da sicher ein paar schöne trails.
bin aber auf den wegen geblieben, war eh kein mensch unterwegs, da konnte man es runter schön mit guten 60 laufen lassen, nur mit einem holzlaster hab ich da nicht gerechnet 

das bild nochmal in groß
http://kaos1984.ka.funpic.de/pitch/07012010916.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanasta (8. Januar 2010)

das bild müsste genau oberhalb von zell weierbach rammersweier sein, am "kamm" entlang

eigentlich sehen aber aller rebstraßen so aus


----------



## kaot (8. Januar 2010)

hört sich mal richtig an, 
wenn man in die rirchtung weiter fährt, die man sieht, fährt man an einer riesigen silbernen weinflasche durch, richtung wolfsgrube.


----------



## Kanasta (9. Januar 2010)

wobei mich das komische schild da irritiert hat....

kannte ich garnet bisher


----------



## Black_Label (13. Januar 2010)

Hab einen schicken trail am Brandenkopf entdeckt... Einstieg ist direkt am Windrad und nach dem ersten abschnitt (kreuzt ein Forstweg der mit gehölz verspeert ist) gleich ma n Drop der allerdings etwas modifiziert werden sollte bezügl der Landung. Weiter unten ist schon von natur aus gegebener Hügel den man echt zu nem 
big jump basteln könnt...


----------



## Schwarzwaldmari (15. Januar 2010)

Am Brandenkopf wär ich dann mit dabei, wenn das nicht derTrail ist der nach ein paar hundert Metern sich auf Forstautobahnen veliert.

Mein neues Horn Turm Video ohne Urheberrechts*******.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypjuG6EyPLY"]YouTube- Freeride Offenburg II[/ame]


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (16. Januar 2010)

Hey Leutz,

wir wärs mit son gaudi ?

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/113529/

Also, ich hätte noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanasta (18. Januar 2010)

für so ein scheiss kauf ich mir extra eins

aber solche franzen am Lenker sind ein must have


----------



## Black_Label (19. Januar 2010)

echt gut! Leutz!
******** wie kommt man zu diesem Trail? und führt der direkt übers Köpfle? Habt ihr die Drops und die kleinen Doubles angelegt?
Dachte erst (wohn ja nich allzu lang hier) der "suck my Beat" wär so das mehr oder wenige einzige ding am Horn..


----------



## goldfisch103 (3. Februar 2010)

Gruß aus Ottenhöfen will auch mal mit brauch aber au erst noch en anderes bike


----------



## Goldfisch199 (4. Februar 2010)

hallo mal wieder,

ich bin aus Achern.
Ich fahre meistens im Oberacherner Wald.
Gibt es dazu noch alternativen, wie nicht so weit weggelegen sind ?
Mein Spielzeug is ein Demo 8 II.

wäre nett, wenn sich jemand melden würde

grüße


----------



## xGamx (4. Februar 2010)

klar, Hornisgrinde 

gruß
mario


----------



## Goldfisch199 (4. Februar 2010)

ja hornisgrinde bin ja als au dabei^^
wann hasch mal wieder Zeit ?


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (10. Februar 2010)

Man, jetzt wollt ich am Do. nen Ride starten und dann kommt heut Abend der weiße Mist wieder runter .... 

Unfassbar - zum Haare raufen ... 

Was treibt Ihr eigentlich z.Z., sehe kaum ein Fahrer in den Bergen/Wälder ?!


----------



## Goldfisch199 (10. Februar 2010)

zur zeit bin ich mim bmx unterwegs, aber auch nur wenns einigermaßen trocken ist.

gruß


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (10. Februar 2010)

heute abend gehts für 6 tage nach finale-ligure


----------



## Goldfisch199 (10. Februar 2010)

da wünsch ich dir viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3dfx-Scout (16. Februar 2010)

Ach der gute Schnee, zieht einfach nicht leine 














Werd morgen nochmal ein versuch starten - diesmal Magura VentiDisc 203mm im zusammenhang mit Avid Elixir .... 
Kann mich mit den Avid G3er nicht anfreunden


----------



## Akira01 (17. Februar 2010)

Wann wird´s mal wieder richtig Sommer ...... 

Scheiß wetter ich will wieder heizen im wald aber nich bei dem Schnee bin ja fast nur nen schönwetter fahrer . Ich hoffe wir können uns mal alle zum entspannten hoch schieben zum hohen horn treffen so wie das sich hier liest gibt es ja mittlerweile ein paar gleich gesinnte bergab fahrer zum thema Brandenkopf der ja vor meiner tür liegt oder steht der berg hat einiges an potenzial allerdings müsste mann die schaufel schwingen . zu dem trail den Black Label erwehnt hat es gibt genug zum austoben da oben allerdings weiß ich nich genau welchen du meinst es gibt ja nun doch 2 windräder mein trail beginnt kurz vor dem rechts vom turm liegenden windrad allerdings geht der nicht soweit .



ich würde mal vorschlagen das wir uns alle mal treffen zum gemütlichen plaudern bei nem kühlen bier in einer wirtschaft quasi nen kleinen stammtisch machen . was haltet ihr denn davon ????

also in diesem sinne RIDE WITH NO BRAKES :


----------



## kaot (17. Februar 2010)

3dfx-Scout schrieb:


> Werd morgen nochmal ein versuch starten - diesmal Magura VentiDisc 203mm im zusammenhang mit Avid Elixir ....
> Kann mich mit den Avid G3er nicht anfreunden



über deine meinung würde ich mich sehr freuen, fahr die elixir grad mit den g2, die sind etwas leiser als die g3


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (17. Februar 2010)

kaot schrieb:


> über deine meinung würde ich mich sehr freuen, fahr die elixir grad mit den g2, die sind etwas leiser als die g3



Bin leider heut nicht dazu gekommen, sie zu fahren - Wetter/Arbeit !

Kann Dir aber schonmal mit schöne Pic´s dienen .... 








@akira

Bin gern bei allem dabei - Fahren/Schaufeln/Trinken 
Muss mich demnächst eh noch mit schwarzwaldmari (Ortenberg) zusammensetzen - Er hat mich beim Ortenberger Schloss erwischt !


----------



## kaot (17. Februar 2010)

mach dir kein stress, 
budget ist eh grad komplett überzogen 

neuer lrs, costum made vom felix
neuer dämpfer, klein zeug...

rote narbe und rote spider wäre aber wohl etwas heftig


----------



## Akira01 (17. Februar 2010)

Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an. wenn nix ausmacht und du dich mit Schwarzwaldmari treffen solltet sagst mir mal bescheid dann würde ich eventuell datustoßen wenn vom arbeiten her passt .also see you








3dfx-Scout schrieb:


> Bin leider heut nicht dazu gekommen, sie zu fahren - Wetter/Arbeit !
> 
> Kann Dir aber schonmal mit schöne Pic´s dienen ....
> 
> ...


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (17. Februar 2010)

kaot schrieb:


> mach dir kein stress,
> budget ist eh grad komplett überzogen
> 
> neuer lrs, costum made vom felix
> ...



Jetzt wo du rot ansprichst und ich deine schicken "lila" Griffe sehe. 
Muss mir dringend andere holen - die jetzigen von Scott sind ein klares "NoGo" ...

@akira

Notiert ..


----------



## kaot (17. Februar 2010)

jeder meckert wegen denen das sie nicht passen 

im keller liegen neue, ganz in schwarz und etwas softer


----------



## Akira01 (17. Februar 2010)

wunder bar .  Andere frage bremse watt hast du fürn problem die macht geräusche ? ist doch nich schlimm , wenn ich meine anschaue das geht nicht vorn ne alte Hayes und hinten ne Shimano SLX mit Hayes scheibe das is nen scheiß aber egal wer bremst verliert haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3dfx-Scout (17. Februar 2010)

Akira01 schrieb:


> wunder bar .  Andere frage bremse watt hast du fürn problem die macht geräusche ? ist doch nich schlimm , wenn ich meine anschaue das geht nicht vorn ne alte Hayes und hinten ne Shimano SLX mit Hayes scheibe das is nen scheiß aber egal wer bremst verliert haha



Ein GüterZug ist beim Bremsen halb so laut, wie die Avid bei Nässe 
Schon manchmal peinlich, wenn man mi son teuren Bike bei Nässe bremsen muss ...
Bin eh schon am überlegen, ob ich nicht die Formula "The One" vom Ghost ans Scott baue. Hätte auch noch ne Magura Louise BAT Carbon hier rumliegen, aber nur VR 

Ach bis zum Sommer ist noch ein kleines bissel, hab Zeit um das beste Setting zu finden


----------



## Akira01 (18. Februar 2010)

shit wenn es nich so nass sein würde könnte man ja ne runde rollen


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (18. Februar 2010)

Akira01 schrieb:


> shit wenn es nich so nass sein würde könnte man ja ne runde rollen



 Ich komm grad vom "Rollen" (Schaufenster-Cruzen) ...

Also, die VentiDisc ist auf jeden Fall ne verbesserung gegenüber der Avid G3 !
Bloss die geringe Besserung sind keine 44 Euro Wert, außer man legt Style auf sein Fahrrad  
Sind ein Augenschmaus die 203er mit roten Rotor


----------



## kaot (18. Februar 2010)

an welchen schaufenseter bist durch gerollert? 
kenn in offenburg auf die schnelle nur den laden beim tüv dahinten.
der beim müller kann man ja als omas radladen abstempeln, oder hat sich da was getan?

schade wegen der disc, kdie gute muss sich ja aber auch erst etwas einbremsen. kreischt die gute immer noch so wenns feucht ist?


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (18. Februar 2010)

kaot schrieb:


> an welchen schaufenseter bist durch gerollert?
> kenn in offenburg auf die schnelle nur den laden beim tüv dahinten.
> der beim müller kann man ja als omas radladen abstempeln, oder hat sich da was getan?
> 
> schade wegen der disc, kdie gute muss sich ja aber auch erst etwas einbremsen. kreischt die gute immer noch so wenns feucht ist?



Ehrlich gesagt, kannst du alle Fahrradläden hier in Offenburg vergessen !
Zumindest was Zubehör für DownHiller Und FreeRider angeht (Magazine dürfte die kleine Ausnahme sein) ....

Stephan am Karstadt - Hauptsächlich für CityBikes, ein paar HaiBikes, aber Modell ca. 2008
Uhl am Müller - hast ja fast treffend beschrieben, schöne Bikes suchst ja vergeblichst
Der FahrradShop am TüV - joha, für All Mountain Freaks/CC .. dürften da was finden. Mag aber persönlich keine CUBE Bikes (Bitte nicht hauen - ist nur meine Meinung)

Die Disc´s stammen vom Ghost - war zusammen mit der Louise verbaut, aber seit der Formula, liegen die beiden Venti 203er im Regal !
Jetzt demnach auf dem Gambler ... 
Sind schon gut eingefahren. Jetzt müssen sie sich nur noch den Elixir anpassen/einfahren


----------



## Akira01 (18. Februar 2010)

3dfx-Scout schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, kannst du alle Fahrradläden hier in Offenburg vergessen !
> Zumindest was Zubehör für DownHiller Und FreeRider angeht (Magazine dürfte die kleine Ausnahme sein) ....
> 
> Stephan am Karstadt - Hauptsächlich für CityBikes, ein paar HaiBikes, aber Modell ca. 2008
> ...





Tja was soll man da sagen wir bergab freaks sind halt immer noch ne rand gruppe für die normalos .

Ich schau mal am samstag nach der arbeit am Hohen Horn vorbei und wenn das wetter passt schieb ich glaube ich mal hoch und roll dann runter wer mit will einfach mal melden .

zu den Rad läden in Gengenbach war bis vor einer weile noch ein guter aber wo der jetzt ist keinen plan in zell sieht es genauso bescheiden aus 2 gibt es und die haben keinen plan von nix ( bremse sollte mal enlüftet werden - statt enlüften haben sie mir noch mehr luft rein gedrückt und meinten die sei defekt ) 

dann sag ich mal www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3dfx-Scout (18. Februar 2010)

Akira01 schrieb:


> Tja was soll man da sagen wir bergab freaks sind halt immer noch ne rand gruppe für die normalos .
> 
> Ich schau mal am samstag nach der arbeit am Hohen Horn vorbei und wenn das wetter passt schieb ich glaube ich mal hoch und roll dann runter wer mit will einfach mal melden .
> 
> ...



Samstag sieht es schlecht bei mir aus, aber am Sonntag wäre ich gern dabei - Wetter soll auch klasse werden !


----------



## Akira01 (18. Februar 2010)

3dfx-Scout schrieb:


> Samstag sieht es schlecht bei mir aus, aber am Sonntag wäre ich gern dabei - Wetter soll auch klasse werden !



najasonntag ist eigentlich kein problem hab dann halt noch nachtschicht ,um welche zeit hast du denn gedacht


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (18. Februar 2010)

Akira01 schrieb:


> najasonntag ist eigentlich kein problem hab dann halt noch nachtschicht ,um welche zeit hast du denn gedacht



Chef, du hast Post !


----------



## Akira01 (18. Februar 2010)

schau mal in dein Handy Kollega


----------



## kaot (27. Februar 2010)

frühling rockt einfach



​ 


​ 
da hinten sind auch sicher ein paar gute trails. teilweise aber mit umgestürzten bäumen verblockt, so was ich gesehen hab.
zudem sind grad zu viele waldmeister unterwegs, die holz machen. ein baum wäre fast auf mir gelandet. 

in schutterwald gibts auch nen kleinen dreckhügel zum hüpfen, bin zufällig dran vorbei gefahren. macht aber recht wenig spass, da man kaum schwung holen kann



​ 
was kann der radladen beim arbeitsamt? bin da vorhin mal durch gerollt, war aber zu ko um da rein zu gehen


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (27. Februar 2010)

kaot schrieb:


> frühling rockt einfach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herrlich, genau am Freundentaler Eck sind wir heut auch gewesen 
Würde mal sagen knapp verfehlt ?!
Waren bei Dir an der Abfahrt auch noch diese Kids unterwegs - müsste ne große Gruppe gewesen sein ...


----------



## kaot (27. Februar 2010)

von wo aus bist du hoch gefahren?
ich kam von ohlsbach, okay gehen beide wege von ohlsbach aus, der südliche weg hoch. der beim zweiten bild am hinterrad hoch kommt 

bin dann noch ein kleines stück weiter hoch gefahren, konnte aber nicht mehr, hatte da schon fast 40km in den knochen...

wart ihr die dreier gruppe, mit denen ich geredt hab?! zwei hardteils und ein cube cc fully?!

ne kinder hab ich keine gesehen, eher nur waldarbeiter, die mit nem baum nach mir geworfen haben. man sollte halt ein warnschild oder sowas hin machen, kein so blödes bäumchen auf den weg legen, wo man drüber hoppen kann.


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (27. Februar 2010)

kaot schrieb:


> von wo aus bist du hoch gefahren?
> ich kam von ohlsbach, okay gehen beide wege von ohlsbach aus, der südliche weg hoch. der beim zweiten bild am hinterrad hoch kommt
> 
> bin dann noch ein kleines stück weiter hoch gefahren, konnte aber nicht mehr, hatte da schon fast 40km in den knochen...
> ...



Wir kamen von Zell Weierbach -->> Brandeck -->> hohes Horn !!
Paar schleichwege genommen, nicht wirklich als Trail zu bezeichnen ...

Die drei Biker haben wir am Turm getroffen - wirklich nette Herrn 
Wir waren zwei Downhiller + ein All Mountain fahrer !

Leider war der erste Tag auch mein letzter - hab den Boden etwas überschätz und boom 
Mir gehts wunderbar, aber meine Gabel ist in Mitleidenschaft genommen worden.
Rock Shox Boxxer mit einer grummen Standrohr-Gabel 
Bin aber mal ganz ehrlich, entweder Materialfehler oder wirklich schei**se gelandet ...
Son einfacher Sturz und mir geht die Gabel down *mhm*
Jetzt muss ich mal schauen was ich mache:

- Garantieanspruch ?
- Eigenverschulden ? (Falls ja, hab ich das letzte mal ne Boxxer gekauft)

so far - geiles Wetter - geile Fahrt  Thx an akira01 und MTBfreak1994


----------



## kaot (27. Februar 2010)

ja, die drei waren echt nett.
haben bei mir ja schon gefachsimpelt wegen den 150mm federweg. was haben die dann  erst bei euch gesagt 

mein beileid wegen der gabel


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (28. Februar 2010)

kaot schrieb:


> ja, die drei waren echt nett.
> haben bei mir ja schon gefachsimpelt wegen den 150mm federweg. was haben die dann  erst bei euch gesagt
> 
> mein beileid wegen der gabel



Die waren schon fasziniert 

Werd mal am Montag zum Dealer fahren und schauen was er zu der Gabel sagt. Ich mein, er müsste mir eher was dazu sagen können !

Halte aber jetzt schonmal ausschau nach einer neuen -->> Fox 40 macht mir schöne Augen 
Und vorallem, war ich mit den Gabeln immer stehts zufrieden, sogar sehr !
Mal schauen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (28. Februar 2010)

hört sich nicht gut an mit der boxxer - ein bisschen was sollte die ja eigentlich schon aushalten. bei welchem dealer bist du denn? die meisten kennen sich ja leider gar nicht aus und schicken das zeug auch blos zu sport import ein.

ich werd heut wohl mal ans hohe horn rüber fahren


----------



## Akira01 (28. Februar 2010)

3dfx-Scout schrieb:


> Wir kamen von Zell Weierbach -->> Brandeck -->> hohes Horn !!
> Paar schleichwege genommen, nicht wirklich als Trail zu bezeichnen ...
> 
> Die drei Biker haben wir am Turm getroffen - wirklich nette Herrn
> ...



Jo der tag gestern ist super gewesen ich hab gut muskelkater allerdings mehr vom hoch schieben wie vom runter prügeln ;-)  

und der trail vom hohen horn runter wobei ich sagen muß das ,das ja eigentlich schon eine reine DH abfahrt ist , ist ausbaufähig man müßte wirklich einige sachen markieren ( steine mit farbe besprühen ) da manche doch schon recht gefährlich sind 

@ 3dfx meine gabel ist jetzt auch am arsch so gut wie kein öl mehr drin eloxat zu tief zerkratzt ich brauch jetzt auch ne neue .

ich würde sogar jetzt schon sagen das wir uns next weekend wieder am hohen horn treffen könnten und mal sektions weise alles durch gehen und überlegen was wir ändern können . wer lust hat mit zu machen je mehr leute umso besser . 

also in diesem sinne RIDE WITH NO BRAKES


----------



## kaot (28. Februar 2010)

wenn ich nicht beim umzug helfen muss, dann wäre ich auch mit dabei!


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (28. Februar 2010)

Bin gerne dabei


----------



## Black_Label (1. März 2010)

ho ho klar bin dabei Wann wo? war heute bissle in Biberach Vom Hangerer Stein bis zum Waldschwimmbad (hab da 2 Wurzeln etwas bearbeitet)


----------



## Akira01 (2. März 2010)

Juten tach den Rider´n also vorschlag zum Samstag . Zeit 13 uhr am Kreisverkehr in (namen des ortes) vergessen da beim schloß ihr wisst schon . mit bringen was ihr wollt 


@ black label dich könnt ich mitnehmen von biberach an der aral wenn dann so gegen 12.30 Uhr 

@ 3dfxscout mit deiner gabel das wird bis dahin denk ich nicht was denkst du ??? 

also denn ich hör von euch .


----------



## Akira01 (2. März 2010)

ahhhhh der ort hieß glaub ich Ortenberg ;-)


----------



## Black_Label (3. März 2010)

Passt da Bike und co rein? oder hast n Bus?


----------



## Akira01 (3. März 2010)

Black_Label schrieb:


> Passt da Bike und co rein? oder hast n Bus?



Ich hab nen Grand Espace der ist fünf meter lang also drei mann drei räder kein problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black_Label (4. März 2010)

Sorry aber muss Absagen... war gestern mit den Jungs von HD-Freeride e.V.   unterwegs... mein Pferdchen steht in Heidelberg im Laden und mein Oberschenkel fühlt sich an als ob es mit Beton ausgegossen wurde, nach nem Sturz in nem verblockten Trailabschnitt (na eher Felsenabschnitt)


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (4. März 2010)

Oh man, son hässlicher Sturz den ich da hingelegt habe ....

Jetzt hab ich beide Sachen zum Scheiderbauer in Rammersweier gebracht und der Mechaniker hat sich mal schlau gemacht !
Laut Rock Shox soll die Reparatur meiner Boxxer das selbe kosten wie fast ne neue  

Guter Start in die neue Saison 

Na jut, dann schau ich mich mal nach einer neuen um -->> komm da schön billiger an einer World Cup dran 

Dennoch eine gute Nachricht hab ich - meiner Felge gehts bestens


----------



## Schwarzwaldmari (4. März 2010)

Ok,
 Bin auch dabei Samstag 13 Uhr Kreisverkehr Ortenberg


----------



## Akira01 (5. März 2010)

@ black label ---- da kann man nix machen dann wünsch ich dir mal gute Besserung dann bist du ein anderes wochenende dabei .

@ schwarzwaldmarie ich bin dann pünktlich da ich schau mal ob ich noch jemanden ran bekomme bis dahin tschau


----------



## kaot (6. März 2010)

viel spass jungs, bin leider auch raus.

macht ein paar schöne bilder!


----------



## imun (10. März 2010)

Servus Leute, lese hier grad die ganzen Sachen von euch und mir juckt´s schon in den Waden 
Wir sind auch 3 Biker und im Raum Offenburg unterwegs. Nur sehen leider nie jemanden von euch   zumindest letztes Jahr war es so.
Ich fahr nen umgebautes Scott Genius auf Enduro- Freeridemäßig mit Doppelbrücke und so, dann is nen Freerider im Anfangsstadium und noch nen Endurist dabei.
Hoffe bald wird´s wärmer und man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3dfx-Scout (11. März 2010)

imun schrieb:


> Servus Leute, lese hier grad die ganzen Sachen von euch und mir juckt´s schon in den Waden
> Wir sind auch 3 Biker und im Raum Offenburg unterwegs. Nur sehen leider nie jemanden von euch   zumindest letztes Jahr war es so.
> Ich fahr nen umgebautes Scott Genius auf Enduro- Freeridemäßig mit Doppelbrücke und so, dann is nen Freerider im Anfangsstadium und noch nen Endurist dabei.
> Hoffe bald wird´s wärmer und man sieht sich



Also ich bin demnächst wieder On Tour !
Meine neue Boxxer dürfte diesen WE eintreffen + einbauen .... schätze mal dieses WE spätestens nächste Woche.
Also wenn wir sone große Gruppe werden (Akira,schwarzwaldmari,MTBfreak..), sollten wir mal in Augenschein nehmen, irgendwo mal hinzufahren ?!
Werf mal in den Raum - WinterBerg,Rosskopf oder evtl. mal in die Französische Ecke ? 

Gruß

EDIT: Sagmal, ihr wart das nicht letztes mal in einem silbernen VW Passat Kombi ?


----------



## Black_Label (11. März 2010)

also am Letzten Mittwoch wo ich nach HD bin stieg gegenüber (vom Kinzigtal kommend) jemand mit nem 1er Big Hit aus) müsste glaub das 09er gewesen sein


----------



## imun (13. März 2010)

Nee, von uns hat keiner nen Passat Kombi. Aber wenn wir dann wirklich so´ne große Truppe sind dann ist es bestimmt lustig. 6-8 Leute in den Zug zum Park   Geil


----------



## Akira01 (13. März 2010)

Ich bin ja ehr für auto fahren zum Park da ist man dann unabhängiger . bei acht mann bräuchten wir nur 2-3 Autos . In mein Auto passen 8 Bike´s rein und 2 leute Fahrer und Beifahrer . winterberg macht erst im Mai auf Lac Blanc und Todnau Dauert wohl noch ne weile wegen dem blöden Schnee aber das jahr hat ja erst angefangen . Osternohe ist auch mal in augenschein zu nehmen bin da jetzt schon öfter gewesen und der park ist genial und geeignet für anfänger und fortgeschrittene .


----------



## imun (13. März 2010)

Nicht schlecht in Osternohe. War zwar mit meinem Bighit schon mal in Hindelang im Park, aber das ist 5 Jahre her und das Biggi gibt´s auch nicht mehr, mit ne bisschen Übung , dann geht´s schon wieder. Aber wie du schon sagtest Akira01, dass Jahr hat erst angefangen


----------



## Black_Label (14. März 2010)

also 30Km von Winterberg (in Korbach) steht das Elternhaus meiner Freundin...
und wenn einer die Bikes einpackt hab ich für den Fall n B-Corsa zur verfügung..


----------



## Black_Label (14. März 2010)

Da ich am Freitag den 19.03 mein Bike in Heidelberg holen will könnte man ja schauen ob wa dort mal ihre Strecke Rocken wollen


----------



## imun (14. März 2010)

Da nis bei mir schonmal schlecht, lege mir auch grad ein Rocky Mountain RMX zu wie es aussieht. Dann muss der Dämpfer erstma zum Service  und der Aufbau beginnen, aber wenn sone Rocky Trailrakete mal an euch vorbei schießt dann war ich es *g*


----------



## Black_Label (15. März 2010)

noch siehts Wetter ja besch...eiden aus soll aber ab Mittwoch wärmer werden


----------



## imun (16. März 2010)

Wetter wird langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black_Label (17. März 2010)

steht was an, am WE?


----------



## imun (17. März 2010)

Mal schauen, ich werd mich gleich mal auf´s Hohe Horn begeben. Schauen wie die Wege sind


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (17. März 2010)

imun schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ich werd mich gleich mal auf´s Hohe Horn begeben. Schauen wie die Wege sind



War gestern mit dem Ghost oben - ich kann defentiv sagen, kein Schnee ! 

Ich versuch bis zum WE fertig zu sein, muss lediglich auf meine neue Kralle von SixPack warten


----------



## kaot (17. März 2010)

komm auch grad beim hohen horn, 
war aber nur zu fuss, mit freundin und hund oben.

war das zufällig einer von euch mit dem ich am turm geredet hab?
hatte ne graue weste an.

auf den wegen kann man es rocken lassen.


----------



## imun (17. März 2010)

Wollte hochbiken, aber da muss ich wohl noch Kondition pumpen, kam nicht ganz bis hoch   8(  *schon traurig*  aber bin wenigstens ehrlich


----------



## Black_Label (18. März 2010)

@ Imun Haha ... ich fahr max. die hälfte dann schieb ich... bei allem Respekt an die, die mitm DH-Hobel komplett hochjagen...

@All also wenn jemand Bock hat am WE Ich fahr Morgen nach HD und hole mein bike wieder...

@3df-Scout http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wurzelpassage.de%2F&rct=j&q=wurzelpassage.de&ei=nymiS6-JJYaJ_Aa3y_CTCg&usg=AFQjCNEN3w4GnXttt_WAsuIC8p98BYKznA 

Der kann alles Organisieren und is vom Fach


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. März 2010)

ich werd am WE sicher mal dort sein, weis aber noch nicht genau wann. voraussichtlich sonntag mittag. soll ja ein bisschen regnen, dann sind wenigstens keine spaziergänger unterwegs.

evtl. machen wir heute abend noch nightbike dort.


----------



## imun (18. März 2010)

Ich baue am We meinen Rahmen auseinander und bekomm dann bald meinen Biggi Frame. Also denk mal wenn man sich sieht dann in ca 2 Wochen, aber viel Spaß euch allen.


----------



## Black_Label (18. März 2010)

@Imun welches Bj?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (18. März 2010)

2008, der 1´er mit den Vöglen drauf


----------



## imun (18. März 2010)

Black Label, hast du das silberne?? Welche Rahmengröße fährst du?


----------



## Black_Label (18. März 2010)

jepp das 2010er Gr. M  bin ca 1.78m


----------



## imun (18. März 2010)

hatte für mein 2003´er Biggi 2 Sattelstützen. Eine für Tour und ne kurze für den Rest. So werd ich das auch wieder machen, Rucksack hat eh noch Platz. und mit dhx 4.0 wird´s eh gehen. Mein Kumpel mit nem Scratch 7 hat auch den Dämpfer, läuft super laut seiner Aussage


----------



## Schwarzwaldmari (20. März 2010)

Hey, da komm ich doch gerade vom Horn runter gepoltert, da steht plötzlich so ein neuer Kicker vor mir. Genau an meinem Lieblingsstein über den man Locker mit Vollgas Drüberfeilen Konnte und dann soo schon ewig hoch und weit geflogen ist. Hat den jemand von euch gebaut? -könnte nämlich eben genau an der Stelle noch mehr Ärger geben als wir eh schon haben da das der "Stark Bewanderte" Teil der Strecke ist. -bin mal gespannt wie lang der Steht.

Morgen jemand Lust zu fahren? Ich wär dabei.

Greetz


----------



## kaot (20. März 2010)

meinst du die stelle bei der einzelnen gelben bank?

ich wars nicht, hab mich auch gewundert als ich da drüber bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (20. März 2010)

bin auch unschuldig. 
wir waren heute unterwegs, hab spuren gesehen aber sonst nur cc-füchse


----------



## Akira01 (21. März 2010)

moin leute ich werde heut mal gegen 14 uhr zum horn schieben würde mich freuen jemanden zu sehen bis denn .


----------



## imun (21. März 2010)

Moin, muss leider noch 2 Wochen warten aber dann geht´s hoffentlich los. Haben gestern Shoq getroffen, sind dann ca. 4 Leute. Fahrt ihr den Suck my Beat Trail oder vom Horn gleich am Turm hinten raus??


----------



## Akira01 (21. März 2010)

na ich werde direkt vom turm runter rollen und dann wieder hoch und wieder runter und so weiter .


----------



## Black_Label (21. März 2010)

gebaut hab ich noch nie was in OG...
aber da wir mal beim Thema sind.. Wie wärs wenn wir uns mal Gedanken machen würden mit der Stadt OG zu verhandeln ob wir uns eine Freeridestrecke anlegen dürfen!? (es kommt darauf an "Wie" man das ganze rüberbringt/verkauft! es gäbe bestimmt möglichkeiten nicht auf Wanderwegen etc. was anzulegen.. Da ich ja bei den Technischen Betrieben Offenburg arbeite kenn ich natürlich den Verantwortlichen für die Baumschau..Was jedoch ne andere Baustelle ist wie das Forstamt!. 
Eine andere Geschichte wär am Brandenkopf.. (weiss jedoch nicht welche Stadt dafür zuständig ist?? Zell??


----------



## imun (21. März 2010)

Das wäre doch mal was. Nur wer ist der Verantwortliche dafür und kümmert sich drum? Muss ja schon ziemlich ernst genommen werden die Geschichte, und dann gibt es auch keine Meckereinen bezuüglich der Wanderer. Läuft das dann wie im Verein so wie bei den Heidelberger Downhills oder was meint ihr?


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (21. März 2010)

Meines erachtens, sollte das gut durchdacht sein !
Erstmal sollten wir generel Fragen ob sowas möglich wäre. Dann müssten wa uns alle an einen Wochenende treffen um ein passablen Waldstück zu finden ...
Diese Idee vortragen und mit guten Argumenten "prollen", wie z.B.:

- UCI Mountainbike Weltcup Offenburg Challenge
- Jugendliche ein alternativen Sport vorstellen
- Downhiller/Freeider nach Offenburg locken (Besucher)

Prinzipell, eigentlich ein gutes Plus für Offenburg und ganz klar für uns 
Wir müssen es nur gut verkaufen - oder einfach Unterschriften sammeln


----------



## imun (21. März 2010)

Dann würde ich sagen das wir wirklich mal nen Termin machen und uns alle treffen sollten um das zu besprechen und nen geilen Hang finden. Was haltet ihr vom DIMB? Ist zwar echt umstritten hier, aber vielleicht können die uns helfen??


----------



## Akira01 (21. März 2010)

so zurück vom Horn und es war gut     zu dem kicker der da rumliegt leck mich am Arsch so ein scheiß wenn man so ein ding dahin stellt sollte der richtig gemacht werden und nich so , hab mich voll auf die abfahrt gefreut und dann kommt so ein mist auf einen zu , die idee is ja nich schlecht , aber der müsste noch viel größer sein ;-) .

Zum Thema strecke bauen das ist das schwerste was man sich hier überhaupt vornehmen kann da die leute hier in der umgebung total verklemmt sind und nix übrig haben für trend sportarten und der naturschutz schon mal erst recht nicht , aber versuchen kann man es ja mal .

Thema Brandenkopf da war ich schon dran allerdings bin ich nicht weit gekommen der Berg gehört fast allen anschließenden gemeinden Zell -Oberharmersbach -Steinach und und und . 

Treffen alle zusammen hab ich auch schonmal erwegt und gepostet aber da kam keine antwort ich sage dazur nur stammtisch . und ich bin gern dabei . ich würde sagen wir stellen mal 3-4 termine und können dann den besten für uns alle wählen .


----------



## Black_Label (21. März 2010)

@imun Das bei den Heidelbergern (kenn mittlerweile die vom Verein) ist bis dato nur eine "geduldete" Strecke! Die verhandeln mit der Stadt und sollte es durchgehen wirds ne nagelneue Strecke geben...wenn nicht wird am KS alles platt gemacht! und es ist schade weil da echt einiges an sehr gut gebauten Gaps/Kickern/Anliegern/etc. steht... (*Da sollten wir mal echt hin ist der Hammer)* 
Das mit der Pflege/Verantwortung der evtl. Strecke müsste schon bei mehreren liegen.. oder Der Kern des es in Angriff nimmt, weil ein einziger ist ja nicht immer vor Ort. 
Des weiteren wär mal ne Frage an die Runde: 
Was haltet ihr von einer Vereinsgründung? also Wir hier und wer natürlich noch dazu kommt...
Ob es nun ein echter e.V wird kann ja noch überlegt werden aber schon mal eine kleine regionale Zugehörigkeit mit Namensgebung..

Mein erster Vorschlag:  *Black Forest Freeride

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. März 2010)

imun schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom DIMB? Ist zwar echt umstritten hier, aber vielleicht können die uns helfen??



sicher! guckst du signatur

ich hab mich schon ab und zu mal mit dem thema beschäftigt.
1. es wird wohl nur mit einem e.V. gehen wegen der Versicherung und weil die stadt einen verlässlichen ansprechpartner haben will
2. grundstücksfrage: wen gehört der wald? wird wohl nur funktionieren wenn es stadtwald ist und kein privater betroffen ist.

auch dazu gibt es verschiedene meinungen, aber vielleicht könnte man mal mit dem scheiderbauer reden. der hat kontakte. wenn man den mit ins boot holen könnte würden die chancen enorm steigen. allerdings auch die gefahr der kommerzialisierung. 

infos würde man sicher auch von den leuten bekommen die die borderline in freiburg gebaut haben (waldmann etc.)


----------



## Black_Label (22. März 2010)

@ Monster Q 
ich frag mal meinem Abteilungsleiter...bezügl. des Herrn Scheiderbauer.. viell. lässt sich was mit gutem Ton schon anklingeln..

OK e.V ..... Ich erkundige mich mal flux...und wer interesse hat laut "HIER" schreien...

Vorschläge in die Runde werfen  bezügl. Namen


----------



## imun (22. März 2010)

HIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also vom Namen her klingt´s schon gut. Oder Freerider Og e.V.  oder FROC  Free Rider Offenburg Community oder so ähnlich, lasst mal eure Kontakt spielen und dann gibt´s mal nen Stammtisch, Biergärten öffnen eh bald


----------



## Black_Label (22. März 2010)

Hab da mal schnell ne Plattform für uns gestellt ....Einladungen sind bestimmt (hoffe!) raus...
Hoffe das ich keinen Vergessen hab und kann ja alles noch vom Namen etc etc geändert werden....

Black forest freeride als IG


----------



## ch4nZ1 (22. März 2010)

Hi,
ich war heute am Turm um ein wenig zu trainieren, dabei ist mir beim hochschieben aufgefallen das der Kicker zerstört wurde.
 Links und Rechts neben dem Weg lagen die Äste und Stämme die verbaut wurden im Gestrüpp.


Bin um ca. 15.00 Uhr hoch, da war die Erde aber schon trocken.


           Vielleicht geh ich morgen mal hin und mach das Loch zu das jetzt im Weg ist.


----------



## imun (22. März 2010)

Du und Trainieren?? Nu gib ma nich so an


----------



## kaot (22. März 2010)

hi, 

werd morgen wohl gegen 3 am schloss sein, und cc mäßig hoch radeln.
hab vermutlich das gelbe ibc t-shirt an, einfach anlabern 

so sieht mein radel aus, auf meinem frisch gemachten hometrail


----------



## Akira01 (22. März 2010)

Black_Label schrieb:


> @ Monster Q
> ich frag mal meinem Abteilungsleiter...bezügl. des Herrn Scheiderbauer.. viell. lässt sich was mit gutem Ton schon anklingeln..
> 
> OK e.V ..... Ich erkundige mich mal flux...und wer interesse hat laut "HIER" schreien...
> ...



HHHIIIEEERRRR  bin dabei mit verein´s gedöns name kann man lassen .

Andere frage wer von euch ist schon den ein oder anderen Wettkampf mit gefahren dann kann man im gleichen zuge noch nen racing team eröffnen unter gleichem namen . und wir könnten einige rennen zusammen bestreiten??? . nur ne idee von mir .

und eins noch wer von euch fährt zum dirtmasters festival im Mai .????


----------



## Black_Label (23. März 2010)

also da ich ja das Bike erst seit Dez. hab war ich noch bei keinem Rennen... hab mir zwar Gedanken gemacht, aber denke eher "next year on IXS" .... Ein Raceteam ist bestimmt was gutes (ein kleiner Trupp macht bestimmt Fun)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira01 (23. März 2010)

na das hört sich ja mal gut an . meine anmeldung beim ixs in winterberg läuft noch hoffe es klappt und ich bekomm ne startnummer dann kann gerockt werden


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (23. März 2010)

So, bin wieder On Tour !

Hab mein Gambler verarztet, bzw. es steht wieder auf zwei Räder 
Mir ist bei der ersten fahrt aufgefallen, dass das Ansprechverhalten bei der World Cup intensiver ist als bei der Race ....
Endlich auch dieses leichte Klopfen los 
Bis jetzt, bei der sanften Tour, hat mich die WC echt beeindruckt, auch die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind nicht ohne - da müssen erstmal paar Abfahrten her um das Teil ordenlich einzustellen.


----------



## Akira01 (24. März 2010)

na super das freut mich für dich  .

dann kannst ja morgen nachmittag mit auf´s horn kommen


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (24. März 2010)

Akira01 schrieb:


> na super das freut mich für dich  .
> 
> dann kannst ja morgen nachmittag mit auf´s horn kommen



Sry Digga -->> Spätschicht !
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, bin ich defentiv am WE mit dabei


----------



## Black_Label (24. März 2010)

War heut echt cool mit Akira am Hörnle... Wir sollten echt ma alle zusammen mal hoch..


----------



## Akira01 (24. März 2010)

It was a very nice shiny day on the Horn 
das wochenende ist bei mir nicht sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3dfx-Scout (24. März 2010)

Black_Label schrieb:


> War heut echt cool mit Akira am Hörnle... Wir sollten echt ma alle zusammen mal hoch..




2/6 April ist Feiertag, wie wäre es damit ?
Wenn wir das schonmal vorher planen, kann sich jeder darauf einrichten !

Aber was anderes - Freiburg/Rosskopf ? 
Wäre auch ne überlegung Wert für die Feiertage ?!


----------



## Akira01 (25. März 2010)

rosskopf ist ne idee aber der 6 ste ist kein feiertag mehr .
wir können uns aber auch heidelberg mal durch den kopf gehen lassen . 
und bei mir weiß ich nicht ob ich das schaffe ich werde nächste woche meine gabel zum service schicken dauert bis zu 2 wochen dann kann ich erst wieder


----------



## Black_Label (25. März 2010)

@All also wer auf richtige Anlieger Gaps und gute Kicker oder eben doubles etc. steht sollte wirklich mal Heidelberg ins Auge nehmen.... an nem Samstag wärs echt klasse da die HD-Freerider auch dort sind...

und @Akira HD wär was für Frau und Kind tolle Altstadt......

mal nebenbei....nutzen wa eigtl. Black Forest Freeride?


----------



## Black_Label (25. März 2010)

Hier mal paar vids 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5032

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/119


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (27. März 2010)

ich fahr morgen früh in die vogesen, trailtour am st. oldie. wenn noch jemand mit will ...
wird aber schon so um die 1,5 bis 2 hkm uphill und downhill geben


----------



## bike010 (29. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

komme aus der nähe von Achern bin 29 Jahre alt und fahre ein Canyon Nerve AM.
Gibt es hier auch Biker die bergauf fahren? 
Für mich gehört irgendwie beides dazu...

Das Hohe Horn bin ich noch nie gefahren...würde mich Euch gerne mal anschließen...

Viele Grüße



Sebastian


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. März 2010)

jo, so muss das ein, ohne uphill kein downhill (jedenfalls meistens ;-))

Du kannst gerne mal mitfahren, am hohen horn gibt es auch noch ein paar andere schön sachen außer der "DH-Strecke". Wenn das Wetter mitmacht bin ich spätestens an Ostern mal wieder am Horn unterwegs.

cu
MoQ


----------



## bike010 (29. März 2010)

ja gerne... was heist bei dir an ostern... nächstes we? vielleicht ist ja mal ne feierabend runde unter der woche drinnen... ist ja nun bis acht hell.

Dies tour am st. oldie ist die lohnenswert? war letztes jahr mal am grand de baloon unterwegs - hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

So werde mich mal auf bike schwingen so lange es noch trocken ist.

gruss


sebastian


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. März 2010)

jo, feierabendrunde könnt auch klappen. bin aber normalerweise bis 18:00 uhr am schaffen. macht also nur sinn wenn man licht mit nimmt.

lohnenswert??? das ist glatt untertrieben. wir sind gestern ca. 6,5 stunden reine fahrtzeit unterwegs gewesen und haben dabei glaube ich keine 100 hm vergeudet. geht immer auf asphalt hoch und auf'm treel runter.

Vogesen sind allgemein genial und die französischen wandersleut sind megaentspannt und schwer on fire mit radsport. ich hab dort aktuell 3 tagestouren im programm die bei jeder tour verbessert oder variiert werden, weitere sind schon in Planung. 

es gibt auch im Renchtal noch ein paar nette sachen. und im Achertal kennst du dich ja vielleicht ein bisschen aus. ich bin immer auf der suche nach neuen trails.

schick mir doch mal deine handynummer per PN. dann date ich dich an wenn ich zeit zum biken finde.

cu
MoQ


----------



## imun (1. April 2010)

Hey Leute, wie sieht es denn nu aus zu Ostern?? Ich werd mich morgen mal auf´s Biggi schwingen und das Horn hochschieben. Werd so gegen 10 da sein. Frag meine 2 Kollegen noch. Hat jemand von euch Bock und man trifft sich mal??
Ich seh grad morgen Vormittag ist das Wetter auch Okay
Also schönen Abend euch allen und vllt sieht man sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3dfx-Scout (1. April 2010)

imun schrieb:


> Hey Leute, wie sieht es denn nu aus zu Ostern?? Ich werd mich morgen mal auf´s Biggi schwingen und das Horn hochschieben. Werd so gegen 10 da sein. Frag meine 2 Kollegen noch. Hat jemand von euch Bock und man trifft sich mal??
> Ich seh grad morgen Vormittag ist das Wetter auch Okay
> Also schönen Abend euch allen und vllt sieht man sich



Trifft sich perfekt !
Beweg mein Ar*** schon zum zweiten mal zum Horn und jedesmal kam der Regen zuvor ....
Wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich dabei´

Wann/Wo treffen ?


----------



## Akira01 (1. April 2010)

bin dabei wenn wetter scheen ist wann / wo ist auch meine frage


----------



## DanielJ (1. April 2010)

war noch nie am horn und würde es mir auch mal gern mit ein paar Leuten anschauen... wann / wo?

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Akira01 (1. April 2010)

ich würde mal sagen so gegen 12 in ortenberg oben am schloß auf dem parkplatz


----------



## imun (2. April 2010)

Morgen, wir sind schon 10 Uhr in Ortenberg. Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm  
Muss mich eh erstma mit dem Biggi anfreunden und kann nicht gleich Vollgas geben


----------



## Akira01 (2. April 2010)

jo tach  zusammen . ich und 3dfxscout sind heut um 12 aufgeschlagen und hoch geschoben . ist nen super tag gewesen und wir werden immer schneller . traurig ist nur das wir keinen angetroffen haben außer die beiden die an uns vorbei sind und bestimmt nix gehört und gesehen haben . würde mich echt mal freuen wenn wir malnen richtigen termin machen können und alle spaß zusammen haben können und von einander lernen können . also bis irgend wann Ride on und schön eier suchen schöne feiertage wünsch ich dann noch .


----------



## imun (3. April 2010)

Servus. Also Chansi und ich waren um 10 da. 12 Uhr war mir gestern zu spät. Also wir aber so gegen 12.20 Uhr den Suck my Beat Trail runter sind haben wir Leute rufen hören. Haben gehalten und sind nochmal ein Stück zurück, aber gesehen haben wir keinen mehr. Schade, dann wart ihr das bestimmt. Wo seit ihr denn hoch?? Du schreibst auch, dass ihr immer schneller werdet. Beim Hochschieben oder beim Runterheizen? Haben gestern die Downhillstrecke angeschaut, ist ja dann die vom Turm hinten runter Richtung Ortenberger Schloß. Oder? Also die is schon teilweise heftig, meines Erachtens nach. Da sind 3 Stellen wo es bei mir noch hapert. Also in diesem Sinne, schöne Ostern und hoffentlich klappt es wirklich mal mit ner gemeinsamen Tour


----------



## Black_Label (3. April 2010)

@imun....hab auch an dem Wurzelabsatz mal kurz absteigen müssen aber ansonsten ist der Trail in mässigem Tempo (an den krasseren Stellen) fahrbar...
Na ja ich hab auch n guten Scout dabei gehabt... Gruss an Akira.

ja will auch mal wieder raus aufs Bike... 
mal ne Frage @all Wer hat schon ma ne DC eingebaut?


----------



## Akira01 (3. April 2010)

imun schrieb:


> Servus. Also Chansi und ich waren um 10 da. 12 Uhr war mir gestern zu spät. Also wir aber so gegen 12.20 Uhr den Suck my Beat Trail runter sind haben wir Leute rufen hören. Haben gehalten und sind nochmal ein Stück zurück, aber gesehen haben wir keinen mehr. Schade, dann wart ihr das bestimmt. Wo seit ihr denn hoch?? Du schreibst auch, dass ihr immer schneller werdet. Beim Hochschieben oder beim Runterheizen? Haben gestern die Downhillstrecke angeschaut, ist ja dann die vom Turm hinten runter Richtung Ortenberger Schloß. Oder? Also die is schon teilweise heftig, meines Erachtens nach. Da sind 3 Stellen wo es bei mir noch hapert. Also in diesem Sinne, schöne Ostern und hoffentlich klappt es wirklich mal mit ner gemeinsamen Tour



dann haben wir uns wirklich verpasst wir haben auch überlegt ob wir euch hinterher fahren aber wussten nicht ob ihr noch mal bis hoch kommt daher sind wir weiter gelaufen -Schneller sind wir beim runter fahren hochschieben machen wir immer ganz chillig ich fahr eigentlich nur den DH runter der ist voll lustig und sehr gut zum trainieren also bis bald .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira01 (3. April 2010)

Black_Label schrieb:


> @imun....hab auch an dem Wurzelabsatz mal kurz absteigen müssen aber ansonsten ist der Trail in mässigem Tempo (an den krasseren Stellen) fahrbar...
> Na ja ich hab auch n guten Scout dabei gehabt... Gruss an Akira.
> 
> ja will auch mal wieder raus aufs Bike...
> mal ne Frage @all Wer hat schon ma ne DC eingebaut?



meinst du eine doppelbrücken gabel


----------



## imun (3. April 2010)

Black_Label schrieb:


> @imun....hab auch an dem Wurzelabsatz mal kurz absteigen müssen aber ansonsten ist der Trail in mässigem Tempo (an den krasseren Stellen) fahrbar...
> Na ja ich hab auch n guten Scout dabei gehabt... Gruss an Akira.
> 
> ja will auch mal wieder raus aufs Bike...
> mal ne Frage @all Wer hat schon ma ne DC eingebaut?




hab in meinem Biggi auch ne DC eingebaut. is nich so kompliziert. Worum geht´s denn genau?


----------



## imun (3. April 2010)

Akira01 schrieb:


> Schneller sind wir beim runter fahren hochschieben machen wir immer ganz chillig ich fahr eigentlich nur den DH runter der ist voll lustig und sehr gut zum trainieren also bis bald .




Lustig is gut, find ihn teils wirklich heftig und den Brocken her, sind Teilstücke gefahren um eine Linie zu finden. Naja, Übung macht den Meister


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (3. April 2010)

ich fahr jetzt dann mal ans horn, bin denke ich so ca. 14:00 Uhr dort.


----------



## Black_Label (3. April 2010)

@imun ja ne 888 einbauen..... hab nich das Werkzeug und weiss nich ob ich das mit der Kralle/Konusring hinbekomm....


----------



## imun (3. April 2010)

Also für die Kralle bin ich zum Fahrradmagazin gegangen und hab mir die einschlagen lassen, kenne die dort recht gut. Und den Gabelkonus hab ich selbst ganz vorsichtig draufgesteckt und mit nem Kunststoffhammer draufgeklopft. Den Rest bis zum Ende der Gabel hat er sich allein aufgezogen durch die Komplettmontage mit Vorbau und so. Oder du gehst zum Radladen deines Vertrauens und lässt die das schnell machen, dürfte auch garnicht viel kosten. Hast du dein Biggi aus dem Inet oder vom Händler??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black_Label (3. April 2010)

ausm Inet..,haben aber auch n Laden (BiKe n Boards) Bikx.de 

zur Gabel: wollt ursprünglich die 888 RC3 VA über Wurzelpassage.de machen lassen.. Hab aber n Super Angebot bekommen eine 888 RCV / 2010 Neu!! für 300 Euro!!! Da konnt ich nicht Nein sagen....


----------



## Akira01 (3. April 2010)

imun schrieb:


> Lustig is gut, find ihn teils wirklich heftig und den Brocken her, sind Teilstücke gefahren um eine Linie zu finden. Naja, Übung macht den Meister



ja hast recht ein paar teilstücke sind schon nicht einfach aber es geht . 
wir können ja alle mal trainieren gehen . Ich denk ich kann euch mit meiner erfahrung von 14 jahren ein wenig helfen .


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (3. April 2010)

war eine einwandfrei tour heut am hohen horn, 3mal hoch, 3mal auf unterschiedlichen wegen runter, knapp 3 stunden und als es anfing zu regnen wieder zuhause


----------



## Black_Label (3. April 2010)

@Akira kannst DC einbauen?  (dumme Frage...denk ich mal) Ich würd es ja selbst probieren, schon allein aus Interesse/Lerneffekt und theoretisch weiss ich schon wie es funzt....
Konusring druff..Steuersatz in den Rahmen...Gabel einstecken...je nachdem Spacer dazwischen (hab ja noch 4 Carbon)...messen von der länge mit Vorbau/Lenker....ablängen (schnitt)...Kralle einschlagen...Gabel festziehen..Vorbau festziehen...obere Gabelbrücke als letztes festziehen...Lenker druff fertisch....
Haha! Aber will nix Kaputtmachen...


----------



## Akira01 (3. April 2010)

Black_Label schrieb:


> @Akira kannst DC einbauen?  (dumme Frage...denk ich mal) Ich würd es ja selbst probieren, schon allein aus Interesse/Lerneffekt und theoretisch weiss ich schon wie es funzt....
> Konusring druff..Steuersatz in den Rahmen...Gabel einstecken...je nachdem Spacer dazwischen (hab ja noch 4 Carbon)...messen von der länge mit Vorbau/Lenker....ablängen (schnitt)...Kralle einschlagen...Gabel festziehen..Vorbau festziehen...obere Gabelbrücke als letztes festziehen...Lenker druff fertisch....
> Haha! Aber will nix Kaputtmachen...



kein ding man dann komm ich dir helfen allerdings erst am dienstag .


----------



## Black_Label (3. April 2010)

Danke...aber denke es dauert n bissle (also länger als Dienstag) hab mir neuen Steuersatz bestellen müssen (hab ja konisches steuerrohr) gut ist schonmal das er ein geschlitzten Gabelkonus hat (denke muss nix gekloppt werden) und wgn Ostern kommt der erst bestimmt nächste oder übernächste Woche... Weil Gabel so n Schleuderpreis war hab i noch n neuen Vorbau und Lenker geholt...

*@all*
hab im BF- tread n paar Termine vorgeschlagen wegen einem "Gemeinsamen Treffen"


----------



## Black_Label (3. April 2010)

und mal was anderes......

*[FONT="]![/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=purple][FONT="]![/FONT]**[FONT="]! FROHE OSTERN !!![/FONT]*


euch allen..


----------



## imun (3. April 2010)

ich schließ mich an,

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Akira01 (3. April 2010)

Jo jo frohes eier suchen . Hab meine schon gefunden


----------



## Black_Label (3. April 2010)

Ich auch........is aber schon länger her.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3dfx-Scout (3. April 2010)

Black_Label schrieb:


> @Akira kannst DC einbauen?  (dumme Frage...denk ich mal) Ich würd es ja selbst probieren, schon allein aus Interesse/Lerneffekt und theoretisch weiss ich schon wie es funzt....
> Konusring druff..Steuersatz in den Rahmen...Gabel einstecken...je nachdem Spacer dazwischen (hab ja noch 4 Carbon)...messen von der länge mit Vorbau/Lenker....ablängen (schnitt)...Kralle einschlagen...Gabel festziehen..Vorbau festziehen...obere Gabelbrücke als letztes festziehen...Lenker druff fertisch....
> Haha! Aber will nix Kaputtmachen...



Ist bis auf diese Kralle einschlagen, eigentlich bombs einfach ....

Hab auch vor kurzen meine World Cup als Laier alleine eingebaut !
Schau dich mal ein bissel im google.de um - gibs teilweise Sinnvolle Einbau-Guide. Auf jeden Fall, lass die Finger von der Säge um den Schaft abzuschneiden - nimm stattdessen ein Rohrschneider ...


----------



## Akira01 (3. April 2010)

3dfx-Scout schrieb:


> Ist bis auf diese Kralle einschlagen, eigentlich bombs einfach ....
> 
> Hab auch vor kurzen meine World Cup als Laier alleine eingebaut !
> Schau dich mal ein bissel im google.de um - gibs teilweise Sinnvolle Einbau-Guide. Auf jeden Fall, lass die Finger von der Säge um den Schaft abzuschneiden - nimm stattdessen ein Rohrschneider ...



GEHT AUCH MIT sÄGE HAB ICH SCHON ZICH MAL GEMACHT ist zwar immer ein wenig schief - aber schief ist englisch und englisch ist modern.


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (3. April 2010)

Akira01 schrieb:


> GEHT AUCH MIT sÄGE HAB ICH SCHON ZICH MAL GEMACHT ist zwar immer ein wenig schief - aber schief ist englisch und englisch ist modern.



Naaaa ... 
Ich bin jemand der viel Wert auf Genauigkeit und Ordnung legt. 
Falls er kein rohrschneider habt - bei mir liegt seit kurzen einer rum


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (3. April 2010)

Akira01 schrieb:


> GEHT AUCH MIT sÄGE HAB ICH SCHON ZICH MAL GEMACHT ist zwar immer ein wenig schief - aber schief ist englisch und englisch ist modern.



ich nehm auch immer ne säge, aber eine die gerade sägt


----------



## andi1969 (3. April 2010)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> ich nehm auch immer ne säge, aber eine die gerade sägt



*Rohrschneider so genau sägt keine Säge......*


----------



## Akira01 (3. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Rohrschneider so genau sägt keine Säge......*



da hat er  recht


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Rohrschneider so genau sägt keine Säge......*



so ist das !


----------



## imun (4. April 2010)

nimm ne Säge und feile es gerade, so hab ich es gemacht 
und passen tut es auch.
Gibt´s schon neue Einigungen für Termine??


----------



## Don Stefano (4. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Rohrschneider so genau sägt keine Säge......*


Rohrschneider drückt aber den Durchmesser größer. Dann kannste anschließend da wieder feilen. Lieber ne Säge nehmen, die grade sägt (es gibt auch ne Führung, z.B. die hier).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (4. April 2010)

Oder einfach nen alten Vorbau montieren und dann an der Kante entlang sägen. Tipp von einem Kumpel


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Rohrschneider drückt aber den Durchmesser größer. Dann kannste anschließend da wieder feilen. Lieber ne Säge nehmen, die grade sägt (es gibt auch ne Führung, z.B. die hier).



.....feilen muss man sowieso ob mit Säge oder Rohrschneider......


----------



## Black_Label (5. April 2010)

also das sägen macht mir keine gedanken.... (in der Not "leicht" !  im Schraubstock einspannen und "den" als führung nehmen) .... falls zu kurz wird........na dann Direct Mount
Ich säg auch lieber 10 min mit geduld..


----------



## imun (5. April 2010)

Hallo, bin in ner Stunde am Horn, hat jemand Bock??


----------



## Black_Label (5. April 2010)

hat jemand von euch eigtl. n Drehmomentschlüssel? (hab gelesen das die schrauben an den Gabelbrücken etwas filigran sein sollen)


----------



## 3dfx-Scout (5. April 2010)

Black_Label schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch eigtl. n Drehmomentschlüssel? (hab gelesen das die schrauben an den Gabelbrücken etwas filigran sein sollen)



Ich hab einen - von 3nm bis 15nm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black_Label (5. April 2010)

@ 3dfx  ok.. wenns soweit is meld ich mich mal bei Dir...vorher sehen wa uns bestimmt beim fahren..


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (6. April 2010)

Black_Label schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch eigtl. n Drehmomentschlüssel? (hab gelesen das die schrauben an den Gabelbrücken etwas filigran sein sollen)



jo, ich glaub von 2 - 20 Nm


----------



## Kanasta (9. April 2010)

so endlich ists soweit:

torque es weg, torque playzone da ;-)


bin vermutlich am hh heute 18 00 , sowie morgen und auch übermorgen


----------



## Akira01 (9. April 2010)

also wermir morgen gesellschaft leisten möchte ich bin am horn so gegen 13´30 werde ich hochschieben


----------



## Schwarzwaldmari (11. April 2010)

Hi, wollen heute auch so um 1 aufs Horn starten. ich würd sagen treffpunkt um 2 oben am Turm.


----------



## Schwarzwaldmari (11. April 2010)

Treffen uns dann zwischen 13uhr15 und 13uhr30 am Schukshof oder dann eben so um 2 oben


----------



## imun (15. April 2010)

Geht hier eigentlich noch was oder nur noch in der IG?


----------



## Black_Label (16. April 2010)

Das steht ja jedem Frei.... Die IG ist nur eine Idee als "Hauseigene" Plattform für uns aus der Gegend....Es machts halt Familierer und Freundschaftlicher...


----------



## imun (17. April 2010)

Okay 
stimmt schon was du sagst. Also dann auf zur Ig


----------



## velo rouge (20. April 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen,
wie siehts denn Freitagnachmittag aus? Fährt da irgendjemand? oder am Wochenende....?Nach längerer Abwesenheit, und blöden Fuss-OP, wird es höchste Zeit mal wieder das Horn zurocken.Und alleine machts doch meistens nur halb so viel spass........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanasta (20. April 2010)

Hi

also ich hätte zeit, tag ist mir eigentlich egal.... also ob Freitag oder Samstag... kommt immer auf das Tempo an...

Hier in diesem Thread ist wohl nicht mehr soviel los... das ganze hat sich ins Unterforum der IG Black Forest verlagert...

```
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=475
```


----------



## velo rouge (20. April 2010)

Kanasta schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> also ich hätte zeit, tag ist mir eigentlich egal.... also ob Freitag oder Samstag... kommt immer auf das Tempo an...
> 
> ...


 Ja, hey das hab ich jetzt auch schon gemerkt......Freitag ists mit Uhrtechnisch recht egal, Samstag könnt ich erst so gegen 16:30 Uhr....Und wegen dem Tempo-kein Stress, ich fahre auch nur hoch damit ich ebe wieder runter schüsseln kann, leider bin ich bei beidem etwas aus der Übung..


----------



## imun (21. April 2010)

Also Sonntag sind wir wieder unterwegs. Hochschieben ist fast eh Pflicht mit nem Freerider, aber runter ist die Piste so trocken (wie wir heut bemerkt haben) da fahr ich auch vorsichtiger


----------



## velo rouge (21. April 2010)

Ja,vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Sonntag...........ich war heut endlich mal wieder mit den Homies fahren (auch am Horn) und da säuft mir doch nach 5 Mal Mini-Drop springen die Gabel ab.......Dämpfung am Arsch-Scheiss Marzocchi!!
Gott sei dank ist da noch Garantie drauf und Gott sei dank habe ich Freunde ,die 2 Fahrräder haben.......schnief.........


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. April 2010)

velo rouge schrieb:


> ... säuft mir doch nach 5 Mal Mini-Drop springen die Gabel ab.......Dämpfung am Arsch-Scheiss Marzocchi!!



ohh ja, willkommen im club.  hatte das letztes jahr 3mal. 1mal marzocchi R55 und 2mal rock shox revelation  . Inzwischen hab ich schon ne ersatzgabel zuhause liegen damit ich kurzfristig umbauen kann.


----------



## Black_Label (22. April 2010)

öy macht mir keine Angst..... hab seit ner Woche die 888 RCV druff... einige sagen schrott...aber ich fand se Gestern in Biberach (1. richtige ausfahrt) Geil...... 
Beim hochschieben zweifelte ich noch weil se recht straff wirkte, beim Anfahren war se normal (SAG hab ich ca. 20-25% Druckstufe "eine" Umdrehung, Zugstufe "raus" und Feder etwas Vorgespannt "um auf 4,5cm SAG zu kommen") ... dann ab die Post! Verhältnismässig schnell unterwegs gewesen ( Speed Update..) 
Aber Hallo! bin echt zufrieden! obwohl andere sagen das die Domain (die vorher drin war) x-mal besser wär..... 



 is bei jedem anscheinend Koppsache.....


----------



## Schwarzwaldmari (22. April 2010)

Hey, fährt am Wochenende jetzt einer von euch? ich würd dann evl. auch mit. Samstag oder Sonntag zeit egal


----------



## imun (22. April 2010)

Also Sonntag bin ich wieder unterwegs. Wahrscheinlich so 12 Uhr am Ortenberger Schloß.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. April 2010)

morgen bin ich in der alten heimat auf tour, evtl komm ich am sonntag ans horn, schau mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwaldmari (24. April 2010)

@ alle: Treffen uns heute um 17:00 am Horn Turm


----------



## imun (24. April 2010)

Sonntag 12.00 Uhr am Schuckshof Fessenbach


----------



## imun (24. April 2010)

BZW 13.00 Uhr auf`m  Horn


----------



## theworldburns (7. Juli 2010)

gude,
bin am august wieder für einige wochen in oberkirch. würde sich jemand an den wochenenden erbarmen und mir mal zeigen wo man in der umgebung ein bisschen spaß haben kann? in den letzten jahren fand ich es dort größtenteils so langweilig dass ich mein rad ins auto gekickt hab und in die pfalz gezuckelt bin (da könnte man übrigens auch zusammen hinfahren wenn jemand dann mal lust hat  )

würde mich über jedes feedback freuen

grüße


----------



## Kanasta (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=475


viel zu zeigen gibts net wirklich hh strecken halt und in gengenbach entsteht wohl was auf vereinsebene


----------



## theworldburns (7. Juli 2010)

da steig ich mal ein  danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Freerider-- (1. August 2010)

hallo ich wohne in Bad Säckingen und ich freeride für mein leben gern hat einer vorschläge tipps etc. wo ich dass im grossraum Waldsuht machen kann (kleine Trail auch illegal gebaut )


----------



## flup (20. August 2010)

Geheim Tipp
 Schöner ausgebauter Trail Freeride Downhillstrecke auf Bikepark nivaeu EGGBERGTRAIL in der nähe von Bad Säckingen anfang in einem kleinen Drof nahmens Egg


----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. Juni 2012)

hallo

könnten mir jemand ein paar trails rund 

um das hohe horn zeigen auch gps routen

gruß kai


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (30. Juni 2012)

sobald ich mein bike hab gerne...nur weiß ich nich ob ich das dieses jahr noch hinbekomm, da geldmangel :/


----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. Juni 2012)

bin halt 
nur bis hausach unterwegs

würde gerne mal neue trails fahren


----------

